# The Whisk



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Is it worth joining? and do they really kick you off if you just lurk? :/


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

all the time, I don't have time to post on forums, this is the only one I weekly do. I have been kicked off so often I never even get a chance to lurk


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I've gotten kicked off twice. There were some good posts to read, but I didn't have any comments to add, so since I didn't post, I got the boot. Its a shame too, cause there is some good things on there, I just don't have the time to post and I don't have that much time to read all that stuff. I spend more time here. :biggrin

Sheryl


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Sheryl we should share a "Sheryl" over there lol! we could read it once and a while. : )
(for you lurkers out there Sheryl's my real name)
SherrieC


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

OK, guess that's my answer. Sometimes it will go a few weeks and I won't have much time online or I simply don't have anything to say. So come on! I want to read more soap stuff here on DGI.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

The whisk is really not that active. There are far more seasoned soapers there than on a lot of the forums, less newbies, but it's very SLOW. I really like the www.craftserver.com forum. You can lurk if you want or not and it's fairly busy, but it's a fairly mixed bag of newbies and oldbies so you need to be careful who you get advice from. Good coops too!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

soapdishforum.com make sure you join so you can read the old archives when the old broads used to be on, anything by labrat.

In reading alot of forums I kind of doubt some of them soap all that much or else they are trying to disuade others from soaping with their crazy answers. vicki


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I was on the Whisk at one time and on Soapdish forum, but I don't soap that often so... I like forums when I have time. I am also on a couple of adoption forums. One of them I've been a member of for almost 8 years. We all adopted children at the same time and all of our kids are about the same age.


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Whats the Whisk? I know I should probably know the answer but.....
thanks
Hope everyone had a safe and happy holiday weekend
Aletha


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

www.the-whisk.us
A soapmaking forum, photo gallery, etc. You have to be registered, I guess, to use most of their stuff.


----------

